# ER Tech; Cover Letter & Resume



## ebanski (Dec 15, 2011)

After months of stalking to boards, utilizing the search feature, I have finally come to a question that cannot be answered with the search function, believe me I tried. I have just finished my first semester of an ADN nursing program and am looking for employment as an ER tech. I am located in the ever competitive Southern California and earned my NREMT-B the summer prior to nursing school. I am aware tech positions can be competitive and phlebotomy may be required. 

I would like for the members of the board to take a look at my cover letter/resume and offer input. Thank you in advance.

Cover
Name
Address 
More address
phone
email
date
HR Dept
Any Hospital
Anywhere, USA

To whom it may concern,
In regards to your advertisement on your website, I am applying for a position of technician within your Emergency Room department. I am a second semester nursing student and a national registered EMT-B interested in supplementing my classroom education with patient care. I am a calm, focused and detailed orientated team player with a passion for community service.  
Both as a social worker and a U.S. Marine I have had the opportunity to work within a multidisciplinary team to provide help to diverse populations under stressful conditions. The ER serves as the first and only healthcare for many in our diverse community and can undoubtedly be stressful. My experience will allow me to provide quality, compassionate care as I continue to strengthen my medical knowledge in a dynamic and diverse environment. Thank you for consideration. I look forward to meeting you soon.   

Sincerely,

 First M. Last 

For further evidence of my qualifications, I have enclosed a resume and two references from former instructors regarding my abilities?

Resume
Name
Address
Phone
Email

OBJECTIVE
	EMT and second semester nursing student, seeking employment as an emergency room patient care technician in order to gain experience and become more knowledgeable in the medical field.

SUMMARY OF QUALIFICATIONS 
	•	Over 10 years experience working with community members in various capacities
•	Detailed oriented with strong organizational skills 
•	Excellent verbal and written communication skills
•	Ability to problem solve and maintain order in stressful environments
•	Experience working with diverse populations and various age groups in crisis situations
•	NREMT-B (exp. 3/2013); CA EMT (exp. 5/2013); AHA BLS (exp. 2/2013)
•	Proficient in Microsoft Office Word, PowerPoint, Excel and Outlook 

WORK EXPERIENCE
	Case Manager, Adolescent Family Life Program	2010-2011
	xxxxxxx Family Centers;  xxxxxxx, CA
•	Met with clients to identify and assess their needs; determined service required and developed care plan. 
•	Provided advocacy for clients in obtaining community resources.
•	Educated clients in the areas of health, child-development, well-baby care, sexually transmitted infections and related areas.
•	Maintained a variety of records related to clients and services; prepared routine and special reports.

Recruiter/ Aviation Electrician 	2003-2008
	United States Marine Corps; xxxxxxx, CA
•	Conducted canvassing of community for potential Marines, generating a 25 percent increase in interviews conducted.
•	Developed a physical fitness program and mentored future Marines, ensuring the success of participants during basic training.
•	Worked under a General Security clearance, maintaining classified information and confidentiality.

EDUCATION
Associates Degree; Registered Nursing 	2011- Present
School name, xxxxxx, CA

EMT-Basic Course                                                                                                              2011
School name; xxxxxx, CA
           Voted “Most professional” by peers

Bachelors of Arts; Sociology                                                                                             2010
School name; xxxxxxx CA

High School Diploma                                                                                                         2001
School name; xxxxxx, VA


----------



## firetender (Dec 15, 2011)

*Editing for clarity*

Basically sounds okay except for some editing of the phrases indicated...



ebanski said:


> I would like for the members of the board to take a look at my cover letter/resume and offer input. Thank you in advance.


 
I am a calm, focused and detail-oriented team player with a passion for community service. 
Both as a social worker and a U.S. Marine I have had the opportunity to work within a multidisciplinary team to provide help to diverse populations under stressful conditions. (*KILL*: _The ER serves as the first and only healthcare for many in our diverse community and can undoubtedly be stressful.)_ My experience will allow me to provide quality, compassionate care as I continue to strengthen my medical knowledge in a dynamic and diverse environment. Thank you for consideration. I look forward to meeting you soon. 



Resume

EMT and second semester nursing student, (ADD: *with Military and Social Services background*)seeking employment as an E mergency R oom P atient C are T echnician in order to gain experience and become more knowledgeable in the medical field.

SUMMARY OF QUALIFICATIONS 
• Over 10 years experience working with community members in various capacities
• Detail oriented with strong organizational skills 
• Excellent verbal and written communication skills
• Ability to problem-solve and maintain order in stressful environments
• Experience working with diverse populations and various age groups in crisis situations
• NREMT-B (exp. 3/2013); CA EMT (exp. 5/2013); AHA BLS (exp. 2/2013)
• Proficient in Microsoft Office Word, PowerPoint, Excel and Outlook 

WORK EXPERIENCE
Case Manager, Adolescent Family Life Program 2010-2011
xxxxxxx Family Centers; xxxxxxx, CA
• Met with clients to identify and assess their needs; determined service required and developed care plans. 
• Provided advocacy for clients in obtaining community resources.
• Educated clients in the areas of health, child-development, *well-baby care (???)**, sexually transmitted infections and related areas.
• Maintained a variety of records related to clients and services; prepared routine and special reports.


Is Well-baby care" a common description? Never heard of it. Something better?

Best of luck!


----------



## ebanski (Dec 15, 2011)

*thank you*

Thank you for the quick feedback.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 15, 2011)

ebanski said:


> To whom it may concern,
> In regards to your advertisement on your website, I am applying for a position of technician within your Emergency Room department. I am a second semester nursing student and a *national* registered EMT-B interested in supplementing my classroom education with patient care.



Shouldn't this be nationally?


----------



## WTEngel (Dec 15, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Shouldn't this be nationally?



Actually "National Registry EMT-B" would be most appropriate. 

I say this because the OP is not registered as an EMT-B throughout the entire nation. He has passed an exam administered by the National Registry organization.


----------



## Level1pedstech (Dec 15, 2011)

Do you have any direct patient care experience?  As you know the tech position is highly competitive and you will be up against applicants that are very well qualified including those with years of field experience. I have seen people hired without field experience but they were CNA's with a ton of patient care experience.


----------



## ebanski (Dec 15, 2011)

Only a semester of nursing school for patient care.
Still open to improvements on the cover and/or resume'


----------



## Level1pedstech (Dec 15, 2011)

Was at the dentist earlier thats why I just gave a short reply,now trying to get our tree up. If you have some time I can give you some solid advice and some inside knowledge about getting that tech gig. I just hope your not needing this tonight. Also if you search my past posts there is a ton of good information that I have shared in the past with people looking to go the tech route.


----------



## ebanski (Dec 15, 2011)

I will look into your past posts. I'm looking to begin applying Monday or as soon as my final letter of rec arrives. Thanks


----------

